# Got me a new lizard and frog



## Tyguy35 (Jan 20, 2016)

Whites tree frog 


 Darwin the argus


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 20, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## tirediron (Jan 20, 2016)

The first one reminds me of the Hypno-Toad from "Futurama".


----------



## Tyguy35 (Jan 20, 2016)

Best show ever. I actually have a photo of a toad I recreated to make hypno toad kind of.


----------



## xDarek (Jan 20, 2016)

The first one is so awsomeeee!


----------



## davholla (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice photos


----------



## TortGuy (Jan 21, 2016)

Very cool, argys monitors are awesome. Do you have a youtube because a guy on youtube got those same animals


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Tyguy35 (Jan 22, 2016)

Yes, my girlfriend and I are ODDCOUPLE REPTILES.


----------



## TortGuy (Jan 22, 2016)

Tyguy35 said:


> Yes, my girlfriend and I are ODDCOUPLE REPTILES.


Cool I quite like your videos keep up the good work. I am mark from accounting on YouTube I have commented on a few of your videos


----------



## Tyguy35 (Jan 23, 2016)

Oh ya I remember. Did you comment on Instagram to because I kinda remember that name.


----------



## TortGuy (Jan 23, 2016)

Tyguy35 said:


> Oh ya I remember. Did you comment on Instagram to because I kinda remember that name.


No I don't have instagram


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 23, 2016)

really cool image.


----------

